# Suggest PHP Project.



## sameer.pur (Aug 11, 2008)

Please suggest a project in PHP as i am in my training period & learning it.
I would like to do some hard work, so give out your best advice. Thanks


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 11, 2008)

ooohh you are running out of ideas..! How about make a CMS, Blog engine, Shopping cart, Bulletin board... There you go.. a lot of em.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

Social networking thing.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm.. then a college community would be good...
that can also have a Bulletin board. what do you say..?
Is it feasible.?


----------



## bapixx2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Start with a massage system !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope you mean message system.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 12, 2008)

Roflololol :d :d :d :d :d


----------

